# Updated pics of the bolivian rams that I got from april



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Colouring up nicely


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Really pretty fish. They are colouring up beautifully.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are nice ones. I have two and I really like them.How big are the ones at April's? sometimes they can be hard to find.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I only have one left. I'll order more for the week after next. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

They are decent size, certainly bigger and fatter than how I find them from other places. I like them over blue rams but they are so much harder to find


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

two of them locking lips


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Those 2 are definitely a pair. The male is on the left and the female on the right. Good luck with getting them to rear a batch of fry!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

jiayaw said:


> View attachment 107841
> 
> two of them locking lips


Looks like two boys fighting over their girl.
Trying to impress her

GREAT PIC


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No look st their vents. We watched a video while he was selecting and it said the best way to select is by the vent on Bolivians. Female is thicker and more Clint , male is pointy. If you look careful looks like one of each lip
Locking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

April is correct on the sexing by the vents on these fish (that is exactly how I sexed them). The female has a thick, blunt ovipositor (as the eggs pass through it). The male's is more pointed (as it is used to fertilize the eggs once deposited).

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------

